# Where to Ride?



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Bought a great ATV from a fellow OGF member from on here and love it few issues fixed very inexpensively. Looking to find trails or land that I can ride it in Northeast Ohio. Anybody have any recommendations as to where they ride? Not looking for mud but little water is ok thanks.


----------



## EZB (Jan 29, 2007)

Look up renegade ridge in Cadiz it’s a nice place one way traffic he’s open one weekend a month


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks I’ll check it out


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Theres also some places not far from u in PA thats good. Trying to think of the name. Renegade is okay....u will ride the entire thing in an hour then be bored.

https://www.google.com/search?q=atv...1;tbs:lrf:!2m1!1e2!2m1!1e3!3sIAE,lf:1,lf_ui:1


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

A bit farther out is Northern Michigan and also the UP Michigan. They have thousands of miles of marked trails and many areas set their summer tourism around this activity to a certain extent with reasonable lodging, easy trail access, and special accommodations for off road recreation. There is not too many places that are set up to cater to ORV’s like the trail systems in Michigan.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

just do a search on your computer for atv trails in ohio. but if you want to ride in other states do a search in that state.
sherman


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Wayne National has a lot of trails around Nelsonville if you wanna travel a little 1000's of riders come here to ride


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^Yes...miles and miles of trails in Wayne National. But you must purchase a license/permit to ride there.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Be careful, we want to see you on here safe and sound !


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I bought insurance and the license as well.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Pine lake In Ashtabula is pretty nice


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

bumpus said:


> Pine lake In Ashtabula is pretty nice


Is it open to public?


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah like 20 bucks a person to ride all day


----------

